# Favorite Kindle 4 covers...



## izzy (Jun 12, 2010)

I want to know what your favorite cover is. I just got the k4 in the mail and can't make my mind up on a cover.
I'm teetering between the lighted cover or the vera bradley, but am open to other options! So tell me why you love or hate your current cover!


----------



## Basket lady (Aug 19, 2010)

I have a brown Deft Poe cover as well as a Moko turquoise one.  Both bought on Amazon for less than $10.00!  Nice soft feel to them as well as pocket on inside left to store ID or notes.  Covers fold back flat for easy holding.  I've had an Oberon as well as an
amazon lighted cover for my Kindle KB and since the Kindle 4 was so cheap I didn't want to spend half the price of a Kindle on a cover!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I just used the current 40 percent promotion (KINDLE40 and charge on Amazon's VISA card) to get the Kindle lighted cover:


Betsy


----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)

I think you'll like it Betsy, that's the one I have.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I've seen the one for the Touch and really like how slim and tidy it is...

Betsy


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

I have the Amazon lighted covers for my K4 and Touch and I love them. Very slim fitting and the light is great. There when you need it, out of the way when you don't. I haven't seen the Vera Bradley covers in person with a kindle in them, so I can't say how those are, but they are cute.


----------



## CarolineAM (Apr 21, 2011)

Next to my love for Oberon, that my other weakness is Vera Bradley... Does anyone have any photos of the kindle touch or K4 in the new Vera Bradley cases.? I have several VB sleeves (that fit the Oberon covers), and but am interested in their new covers too. I am I'd love to see photos of the VB,


----------



## izzy (Jun 12, 2010)

Caroline Ann Martin said:


> Next to my love for Oberon, that my other weakness is Vera Bradley... Does anyone have any photos of the kindle touch or K4 in the new Vera Bradley cases.? I have several VB sleeves (that fit the Oberon covers), and but am interested in their new covers too. I am I'd love to see photos of the VB,


In this thread have a few photos. Mine comes in tomorrow so I'll post photos then as well. http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,118859.0.html


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I just got my VB cover and posted photos and info about it on my blog today. I did not mention it was a little stinky when it arrived, a weird chemical smell that was very strong. It has since faded...and I am hopefully it will be gone soon.

what I really like is the M-edge "design your own cover". I did this one but they rejected it cause the images are copyrighted (my bad, did not read the rules)


----------



## Cyanide5000 (Aug 30, 2010)

Cuechick, that would make a totally awesome cover, i want it!


----------

